# Price of Car Tyres



## muppetini (2 Jan 2007)

Hi there, does anyone have any idea how much I should be paying for four tyres for a Nissan Almera?


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jan 2007)

Hi I got some for an opel astra few weeks ago - which would be about same size tyres - assuming you don't have alloys or otherwise - cost was €65 each.
This was in Meath.​


----------



## muppetini (2 Jan 2007)

Thanks Ted

I've been quoted €400 by the garage.  Can I ask where you got them?


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Jan 2007)

hiya,

TBH 400 euro sounds a bit steep for four tyres. What make are they?

I recently got 4 new tyres 15" for 240 euros. this included the fitting nd balancing of them.  Also, the garage put cable ties back on my hubcabs.

When i was asking about them he had dearer ones but said that these were good and would last just as long.  Shop Around.  

HTH Blinkbelle.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jan 2007)

Try [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss]www.eiretyres.com [/FONT]for comparison purposes (no connection).


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jan 2007)

This is where I got them - There is a statoil garage on the main street in Enfield. They have a tyre section. The young fellow was great also repaired a flat tyre checked all the rest for air and pressure. Put on the cable ties - very neat, quick friendly service. The tyres are hancock make and I have had them previously with no problems and lots of mileage out of them. 
​


----------



## bacchus (3 Jan 2007)

Price is one criteria, brand/quality of the tyres is also an important one to consider. 
The cheapest may not be the best value for money and ... most importantly safety.
I think i paid about €80 per tyre 18 months ago for Michelin 185/55R15
Tyres dimensions (from nissan.ie) on an Almera are 195/55R16.
While being on the high side, I would think €400 is not far off from what to expect to have to pay.


----------



## FergalL (4 Jan 2007)

I got 4 Pirelli tyres(ford focus) from Dave McCann in Blanchardstown pre Christmas for 60euro a piece. Even came out to my place of business in Coolock and fitted them for no extra cost.


----------



## quinno (4 Jan 2007)

I went to Dave McCann. Spent about €60 per tyre for quality tyres (Dunlop E2000) - can't recommend him enough, good friendly, fast and efficient service from the man himself. Even changed a faulty head light lamp free of charge, nice touch.... best value in tyres as well.


----------

